# Ovulatory pain worse AFTER pregnancy/childbirth?



## naerae_30

I may have experienced a twinge or two once in a while during ovulation before being pregnant with my dd. When my cycle resumed after childbirth (almost two years after) I noticed a sharp pain during ovulation. The pain lasts one day and is VERY sharp and crampy (almost like intense gas pain). I did have a cesarean with my dd due to pre-e. I also have had two recent miscarriages back to back.

What's the deal? The pain is bad enough to interfere with my daily activities. It hurts when I move, stand, site, walk, etc... Crazy.

TIA!


----------



## CalebsMama05

yes mine is way worse. waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back when before I got pg the very first time (8/02) I didn't feel ovulation. lucky me.

I got pg, miscarried. then some months (not EVERY month...just some) I'd feel a bit of an achiness on my lower abdomen just inside my hipbones. got pg one of those months and went on to have my healthy boy...

then after he weaned I felt on one side a bit of crampiness some months and other months it was pretty hellish...i'm not gonna lie...it would start on my right side and radiate all along my belly and it hurt so bad...the day I got pg with ds2 it was so bad I sat in wal mart for 2 hours because I could not move until the pain stopped.

and now it just feels like normal af cramps (all over and pretty bad)


----------



## candipooh

yep. My are pretty bad. RIGHT NOW I am having some huge pains. I thought I ovulated on Sat because the pain was pretty bad but today it is worse. I don't want to do anything but sit. But I have two families from out of stae coming to visit in a few days. And like the above poster it gets so bad at times that I can not move. The 'not moving pain' only lasts for about 15-20 minutes. Active labor type pain! (







s on the 2 hours)
Some months are not as bad.

For those with painful ovulations...when you sit on the toilet/pee does it hurt even worse? Makes me want to cry!


----------



## naerae_30

_For those with painful ovulations...when you sit on the toilet/pee does it hurt even worse? Makes me want to cry!_
YES! Any pressure on my whoo-ha (







) hurts just AWFULLY! And toilet "activities" are even worse.

Is there something I should be concerned about? This month I ovulated early (Day 12). I started getting CM around Day 9, which is WAY early for me. Normally, it starts Day 14 (maybe 13) and I ovulate within a few days. Is there something funky going on that I should be concerned about? This is the second cycle since my last miscarriage.

And, I also have had pain where I don't want to move at ALL. I can't believe how SHARP it is!


----------



## Momma Aimee

I vote YES

i never felt it AT ALL before DS -- now I can pin point it each and every month (or could







)\

Aimee


----------



## candipooh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naerae_30* 
YES! Any pressure on my whoo-ha (







) hurts just AWFULLY! And toilet "activities" are even worse.

Is there something I should be concerned about? This month I ovulated early (Day 12). I started getting CM around Day 9, which is WAY early for me. Normally, it starts Day 14 (maybe 13) and I ovulate within a few days. Is there something funky going on that I should be concerned about? This is the second cycle since my last miscarriage.

And, I also have had pain where I don't want to move at ALL. I can't believe how SHARP it is!

When I was at the dr. (to get him to refill my migraine meds) I asked him about it. He sent me into an ultra sound to look for cycts. He said that everything looked normal and gave me a refural to see an OBGYN. My insurance was about to run out and i didn't go in. I *could have* gotten in if I really wanted to but I just don't really trust most OBGYNs (granted, there are good ones) but I just had a bad feeling and didn't go in, then insurance ran out.

It really has left me wondering "what if?" though. I mean...is it normal to have so much pain and still have everything 'down there' be normal?

Oh...and I usualy ovulate early. There has been times that I am on my period one day and and the next day I have egg white cervical fluid. And the months that the pain is wprse...I have a HUG (and I mean HUMONGUS) amount of cervical fluid.







So most months I ovulate around day 11. Some as early as day 9-10.


----------



## naerae_30

So anyone else?....


----------



## naerae_30

I wanted to add to my previous post (but for some reason MDC won't let me edit...) that I am wondering, too, whether something is really wrong with me, especially after the two m/c's...


----------



## ComfyCozy

I never noticed any ovulation pain...until after my fifth baby, just a few months after I turned 30. The first month it felt like someone had spent the afternoon kick boxing my insides. Oh it hurt terribly. It has gotten gradually less, but even six months later, it still really interferes with my functionality.

I never had a rough time with feeling bad during my period either...until now...and I'm not worth a thing on that first day. Go figure.


----------



## ABC's&123's

Sorry- I haven't posted here in ages, I am 36 y/o, have PCOS, one living child (5 y/o), first son born at 23 weeks gestation (incompetent cervix) only lived 30 mins after delivery..... I've had at least 10 m/c's in the last 11 years, all at various stages (none past 11 weeks though).

Seriously, I thought it was just me. My OB gives me darvocet for the pain of ovulation and menstruation- which I HAVE to take at least 2-3 days a month or I'm flat on my back. And it THROBS and aches something horrible while toileting. And I SO don't want to procreate when it hurts like that- which it unfortunately (obviously) when I am most fertile.

I wonder if it could be age-related at all? I just don't know. My OB says the only way I can stop the pain is through having my ovaries removed- which obviously is not an option to me.

Basically, it SUCKS, IMO.


----------



## nimblemama

Yes! Before I had my dd, I would feel a slight twinge, but every ovulation after her and my son, has been greatly amplified. It is not terrible, but still pretty strong. For me, I welcome it because we do FAM and that way I almost always know what my body is doing.


----------



## barose

I thought the pain was only associated with having PCOS. When I ovulated (probably for the first time in years) I had a ton of pain. Now I feel ovulation pain throughout my cycle. Ultrasounds confirmed no cysts on my ovaries at the time, so its probably my body fighting to ovulate.

My vote is I feel pain about half the time during my period.

As far as age, I'm 28 and have felt pain since I started ovulating(age 24) It starts about 1-2 days before ovuation and continues for another 1-2 after - if its a real ovulation.


----------



## nfpmom

Much worse ovulation pain but menstrual cramps are way better


----------



## mom2mich

Yes!!! My AF came back around 2 years after having dd and ovulation has been very painful compared to before pg. I am so glad this thread exists! I was starting to worry! Thank you!


----------



## naerae_30

So alot of other women have this problem, too....does anybody know why? Does it have anything to do with extending bf and hormones maybe? I am happy to have the pain simply b/c I know when I am ovulating and can plan accordingly, but geez, to have this pain one entire day is getting old.


----------



## mom2mich

I am still bf, too. I have been doing some reading. I wonder if it has something to do with the temporary bone calcium loss while bf because I read that pms has been shown to be associated with the blood calcium loss during the second half of the mentrual cycle and that taking a calcium + magnesium supplement during the second half of the cycle has been shown to alleviate cramping and pms. But does anyone know if there is any relation between blood calcium levels and bone calcium? Anyway, I am going to start taking a supplement to see what happens. Here is what I found:
http://www.breastfeed-essentials.com/menstruation.html
It's just an idea. As I said, I really don't know but am willing to try just in case. Also, maybe none of what I found is related because we are talking about ovulation pain, not pms or menstrual cramping. I am just desparate I guess!


----------

